# soccer coaching



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i would love to come to usa to do soccer coaching kids or adult could any 1 tell me how hard for a english man to do this


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on your qualifications and a US employer willing and able to sponsor you.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i have level 1 but just about to do level 2 fa coaching badge wich mean i can do semi pro soccer in england but would lov to coach children because that is wot i do in england


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i would love to come to usa to do soccer coaching kids or adult could any 1 tell me how hard for a english man to do this


It's going to be very difficult to secure the right to live here permanently with such skills.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

y is that i have a diploma in site management as well


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

wot about for the summer


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> wot about for the summer


H2B. No idea whether this year's allocation has gone. You'll have to Google.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

You might want to consider a camp counseling role at a soccer camp?

For summer you could try BUNAC camp America program. You are too late to apply for this summer but could be an early applicant for next summer.

Summer Camp USA Eligibility & Costs

You could google soccer camps and contact the directors of the camps, BUNAC can either find you a camp or you can find your own. 

A summer job a high profile camp like the nike soccer camps could lead to other things. But the visa issue would be very difficult if not impossible.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> y is that i have a diploma in site management as well


Because the US is remarkably difficult to emigrate to. See if any of the colleges would be interested.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i will do thanks


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

wot colleges do u suggest in the florida area


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> wot colleges do u suggest in the florida area


Let me google that for you


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks wot do u do over there


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tomben said:


> You might want to consider a camp counseling role at a soccer camp?
> 
> For summer you could try BUNAC camp America program. You are too late to apply for this summer but could be an early applicant for next summer.
> 
> ...


AFAIK eligibility requires you to be a student. Or just graduated. Anything else and you're SOL.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> thanks wot do u do over there


Run a couple of businesses to amuse myself. But I was not employment sponsored.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

francisbl said:


> thanks wot do u do over there


As little as possible 

With 2 young sons it a bit worrying the cost of sports for kids in America. I know parents who spend big bucks on soccer just because the coach is good. 
Its not just soccer either, i'm paying $15 per kid for a 20 min swimming lesson.

When i was a nipper everything was just 50p a session or game 

Anyway you might want to start googling around, there are lots of expats coaching soccer out here. Look at the link below, a semi pro team and the head coach is English and he has an email address.

Wilmington Hammerheads :: Professional Soccer


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

but wot badges do they have


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Run a couple of businesses to amuse myself. But I was not employment sponsored.


wot sort of business do u have then


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

tomben said:


> As little as possible
> 
> With 2 young sons it a bit worrying the cost of sports for kids in America. I know parents who spend big bucks on soccer just because the coach is good.
> Its not just soccer either, i'm paying $15 per kid for a 20 min swimming lesson.
> ...


15 thats dear


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

*job*



Fatbrit said:


> Run a couple of businesses to amuse myself. But I was not employment sponsored.


give me job iam very hard working and could teach kids how to play soccer on side all the local kids


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> give me job iam very hard working and could teach kids how to play soccer on side all the local kids


It really isn't easy for anyone to sponsor anyone unless they have degree-level skills. America's not like other countries where a job offer will give you a good chance at a visa.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It really isn't easy for anyone to sponsor anyone unless they have degree-level skills. America's not like other countries where a job offer will give you a good chance at a visa.


wot companys do u run then


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

francisbl said:


> wot companys do u run then


surely if if i get job offer it would help me with visa


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> surely if if i get job offer it would help me with visa


Probably not. As I said, this isn't Canadian/OZ/NZ immigration.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Probably not. As I said, this isn't Canadian/OZ/NZ immigration.


i will have to forget then i will do it some other way


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the Northern Virginia/ Washington DC area - there are lots of free activities there for kids and many, many camps at all levels. Like everyone else said though it will be very tough getting the visa without knowing anyone. Many people are already overqualified for jobs they are in. Perhaps checking out the British Embassy Website will give you more info? I had a quick look and there is a link for British citizens in the US.


----------

